# Survival of another owner update



## Culli (Dec 31, 2009)

At Glacial Canyon now and got the owner update.  They come to the room and give us game tokens for the kids.  Thanks to these boards I know most of the tricks and double speak.  Here is a possible new twist on a few things:

1.  Make you MF disappear not by turning them in but by letting Wyndham rent them.  You only have to give them a few pts and they will rent them for you and your MFs will go away.  I just laughed and said we use all our pts and have no issues paying our MFs.  FWIW we own 651k so our MFs are about 250 a month, so that is the angle they took.  Then said well you bought resale but you understand for those who bought from us that they are shocked how much MFs they also had to pay.  It was odd as they kept going back to that and I wanted to say.........well you are making me sound very smart for buying resale and people who buy from developer are realizing WOW they spend a lot of money and it is ongoing with the MFs.  He even told me about a guy who spent over $200k and is now shocked about his MFs........interesting sales technique?

2.  He did try to make me feel like a 2nd class citizen for buying resale and showed me all the places that it proves I'm a resale owner.  I just said yeah for $60-130k that pays for a lot of MFs, GC, and HK credits if I ever run out.  He was a nice guy so it wasn't like he was being rude.

3.  I don't know much about this becasue I'm not interested but he said if you buy resale they WILL NOT repackage your contracts and include them and count towards VIP.  Apparently a lot of people get confused on this?  He started talking some about 168k EOY I asked how much and he wasn't sure, but I said will it go with  my current pts for VIP.  He did say I would be VIP for 2.5 years with the bonus pts they would give me.  I said oh well that doesn't make sense for us then.  

4.  Apparently RCI is changing their name to Wyndham exchange or something like that due to the lawsuit?  He said they want Wyndham to have more control over the exchange company.  I did mention that maybe they will give trade power to wyndham exchanges.....the look on his face was pricelesss.  HUH Wyndham should have great trade power, wow we are supposed to get great trade power.  I suppose trade power is a matter of opinion.

Long story short..........thank you for all the posts about the new sales tactics etc as it throws them for a loop when you already know how to respond.  I just recently read about the trading in pts and you get $2.12 per pt turned in.  They brought that up and I said well that doesn't make sense I would be losing money.  Their response was it is $2.10 (I assume to prove me wrong?) and no he means let them rent the unit (see #1 above).

I do feel sorry for people who don't do their research ahead of time (me at one point) as I would assume these guys have their heads spinning.

Happy NEW YEAR eveyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Dec 31, 2009)

Good job with the timeshare weasel Joe!!!  I flat-out refuse to do the "member update" even though they try to sign us up every time we go to Bonnet Creek (so, like once a month, LOL!).  I did ask them this time just what, exactly, I would have to do to render myself "ineligable" for any more update "offers" at check-in.  I'm at the point where I'm downright rude about it.  I like to talk VERY LOUDLY about buying points for a song on Ebay right there at the parking-pass desk, LOL!  Seriously, if I do an update will they leave me alone at check-in from now on

ETA - This is Chris from the Foxrun group!  I have a different name on here and I just realized that you might be wondering how I know your name, LOL!


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Strange approaches abound*

It doesn't surprise me that they have a weird sales line. The last few times we've been tortured (and hopefully gave an equal amount back) they have been all hyper about some "deal" or another that we missed only a few weeks ago!  But now, its gone! So.... what is that to us? I suppose given the chance it would have magically become available again but they had already told us there were was no time at the resort we were at - any sale would be a different resort - so really what is the point? 

They are a strange group. It has to be hard working for a company that is fully aware that what they are hawking is worth 95% less the day the rescind period runs out. It is practically stealing from the buyer and it must be hard for them to sleep at night.


----------



## Culli (Dec 31, 2009)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Good job with the timeshare weasel Joe!!!  I flat-out refuse to do the "member update" even though they try to sign us up every time we go to Bonnet Creek (so, like once a month, LOL!).  I did ask them this time just what, exactly, I would have to do to render myself "ineligable" for any more update "offers" at check-in.  I'm at the point where I'm downright rude about it.  I like to talk VERY LOUDLY about buying points for a song on Ebay right there at the parking-pass desk, LOL!  Seriously, if I do an update will they leave me alone at check-in from now on
> 
> ETA - This is Chris from the Foxrun group!  I have a different name on here and I just realized that you might be wondering how I know your name, LOL!



Hey Chris - I figured it was you!  Like you we bought Wyndham because we have one so close to home (just wish ours was DISNEY - I'm going thru withdrawl, we can't go back until Sep or Nov  )  I still miss the trades thru II, I would love to get a cheap trade and sneak down there quick.  I was able to use the AC on 1 BR twice before the switch....with our APs that is a cheap trip!

They are pretty laid back here about the updates and they have those ticket games that for some reason the kids love.  So we let them stop by for 15-30mins and we get $25 in tokens some other freebie stuff.  We have had 4 or 5 updates and I think they are getting use to us, this is the 1st time we got a different guy.  The other guy usually comes in and has the look like oh you guys again.  We BS about family he give us our stuff and leaves, this is the closest we have had someone try to kinda sell something to us.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 31, 2009)

*Our Nashville Survial Story*

We checked in on Christmas afternoon and got our first call on Sunday (two days later) asking how things were.  The caller then asked if she could stop by to bring us our "welcome gifts" that included some packaged snack items.

I told her sure, so long as it was a stop by and that we didn't have to have her inside our unit.  She told me that she would need to come in to make sure everything was OK.  I told her they should have done that before our arrival on Friday and that as I had already said, all is fine here.

She said that if we weren't going to let her in the unit, we would need to stop by the reception desk to get our gift and that their hours were 10a to 2p.  I told her we'd stop by on Monday or Tuesday on our way out.

Monday I got a call from yet another person asking about the unit and requesting the opportunity to stop by with our gifts.  I asked about the package which she said included discounts to local attractions and a dining g/c.  Since we had some places to see, the discounts were of interest.  I told her that I had already told the person the day before that we'd be by to pick them up.  She seemed surprised that we wouldn't allow them to come to (and inside) our unit.  When I explained why not, she said "Well you can stop by here for your gift but it won't include discounts or the dining certificate."

So much for "the gift" I told her.  She said, well if you aren't willing to do the survey with us, either in your unit or down here, we will not give you the gift.  This was the first mention of a survey, but no surprise as I sorta knew that was given if they come inside your unit.

I really resent their tactics and lying BS.  Needless to say, we didn't bother with their "welcome gift" which is far from a gift given the strings attached!


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 31, 2009)

*And then YOU'RE at fault!*



Timeshare Von said:


> I really resent their tactics and lying BS.  Needless to say, we didn't bother with their "welcome gift" which is far from a gift given the strings attached!



And then when you, in a totally unexpected and surprising move that no one could have seen coming, say you have no intention of any purchase from them they would accuse you of "wasting MY time!".  Ignoring that you are badgered into even listening to the BS.  I have zero sympathy for them and feel fine grabbing $75-$150 or more from them every chance I get if they insist on an owners meeting, survey or whatever they call it that stay.  It's my time being wasted so I might as well get paid for it.  I never give them more than 60 minutes for "an update" so at that hourly rate I can live with the torture.


----------



## Culli (Dec 31, 2009)

Von - you don't miss much, the discounts is a magazine and I think a coupon for the tanger outlet to get their coupon book (worth about $5 as you can by the book at tanger).  They give you a block of fudge from "Aunt Jenny's candy Kitchen" and a choice of $25 gift cert at a few restaurants or the tokens.  We always take the tokens as the kids like the games and we cook inside the unit.  

They usually try to set something up with us when we get our parking passes.  We use to say sure then call and cancel and just not answer the phone.  We always get a call from MS asking how things are but that is it.  This is the 1st time they insisted on my Wife being there they refused to give us anything if they couldn't talk to both of us.  Again not a big deal I got her out of bed and we listened to them.  I just always get concerned we will get treated poorly by check in or get hassles when we get here.  But so far so good.


----------



## melschey (Dec 31, 2009)

Culli said:


> Von - you don't miss much, the discounts is a magazine and I think a coupon for the tanger outlet to get their coupon book (worth about $5 as you can by the book at tanger). .




If you are an AAA memberthe book is free


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 31, 2009)

I hear ya on the not missing much.  It was just how they initially pitched it as "our welcome gift" for staying with them.  I am very seasoned and have been known to spend the time to take them up on the offers to waste their time.  On this trip, however, I had no interest nor need for their "gift".

I think about those who have no idea or are rather new to timeshare travel and/or exchanging into a Wyndham resort.  They are by far, the worst as the misrepresentation.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 31, 2009)

*No one does it better (worse?)*



Timeshare Von said:


> I think about those who have no idea or are rather new to timeshare travel and/or exchanging into a Wyndham resort.  They are by far, the worst as the misrepresentation.



I take it you've never stayed at a Wastegate or you wouldn't make that statement!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Tough Way To (Try To) Make A Living.*

I would hate having a job trying to get people to pay big bux for an item that I know has a current fair market value of approximately _Nothing_ -- as in zero, zip, zilch, zorch, nil, null, nada, not anything. 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 31, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> I take it you've never stayed at a Wastegate or you wouldn't make that statement!



We have stayed there once, on a three day/two night package deal and escaped unscathed.  It was the place, however, where our favorite timeshare quote came . . . .

"STOP TRYING TO SELL ME $HIT" as this woman was running out of the sales offices.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 31, 2009)

*The WestGate Coat Of Arms.*




Timeshare Von said:


> "STOP TRYING TO SELL ME $HIT"


Isn't that the phrase, in Latin, that's a prominent feature in WestGate corporate heraldry ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (Dec 31, 2009)

> And then when you, in a totally unexpected and surprising move that no one could have seen coming, say you have no intention of any purchase from them they would accuse you of "wasting MY time!".


This is what I always tell them when they ask if I want an update/complete a survey/visit my unit.  "I'm not new to timeshare, and I would be wasting your time.  Trust me."  Sometimes I have to repeat myself, but usually this ensures that I'm left alone for the week.


----------



## Tom T (Dec 31, 2009)

*Stop by:*

"I told her sure, so long as it was a stop by and that we didn't have to have her inside our unit.  She told me that she would need to come in to make sure everything was OK.  I told her they should have done that before our arrival on Friday and that as I had already said, all is fine here."

I got the same BS but it was when she said "she would help us make better use of our points" I said come on up!  They are not sales people anymore they are your "advocate". 

Well my new "advocate" was not happy when I told her I wasn't buying and called her to show me how to better use my points, she stomped out and sent some other gal, I suppose the closer in.  After that we all stomped out.  

Still don't know how to use my points better.  I do believe they put you on a list to make it harder to make reservations after talking to them and not buying.  Maybe the congress should investigate fraud here.  Oh well maybe not they would probably get a bail out that I can't afford.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 31, 2009)

Tom T said:


> Still don't know how to use my points better.  I do believe they put you on a list to make it harder to make reservations after talking to them and not buying.



Thankfully, it's RCI exchanges of Wyndham fixed weeks that get me into Wyndham's resorts and on their "list" to convert.  I'm an easy mark and they don't have my fixed weeks tied to my one points contract, so I don't think they can futz with my UDI Wyndham ownership.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 31, 2009)

Tom T said:


> Still don't know how to use my points better.  I do believe they put you on a list to make it harder to make reservations after talking to them and not buying.  Maybe the congress should investigate fraud here.  Oh well maybe not they would probably get a bail out that I can't afford.



Sale are sale.  Your reservation is made with service group.  They have no interesting if you buy or not.  Besides, if they really do that, than all Wyndham owners will not be able to make reservations, since at certain point, they will have to reject the offer (unless you just buy everything that offers to you, in that case, they should run from you, since you probably will not be able to pay).

They suppose should record it, so the next one will not waste too much money on you, but that never happen, so you will always get offer.

By the way, if they come and make any pitch, you should ask them for the gift.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## joestein (Jan 2, 2010)

We also meet with a sales person from Wyndham at Glacier Canyon.  They were one of the more decent sales people we meet.  They came to our room and gave us fudge and a coupon book.  

I expressedly set up an appointment at exactly 1/2 hour after he was supposed to have arrived so that we didn't stay any extra.   He was of course 15 mins late... On his dime though.  We left at 9 on the dot.

But our conversation.....When I told him I bought resale he tried to explain to me a way that I could buy an additional amount at a greatly discounted price and make all my points count towards VIP.  I had to leave so, He asked me to call him, but instead I gave him my business card and told him to send me an email.  Of course I never heard from him, might have been interesting what he would have written.

Joe


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 3, 2010)

bnoble said:


> This is what I always tell them when they ask if I want an update/complete a survey/visit my unit.  "I'm not new to timeshare, and I would be wasting your time.  Trust me."  Sometimes I have to repeat myself, but usually this ensures that I'm left alone for the week.



I've tried this exact tactic at the parking pass desk twice, and both times the person kept asking me "what is that supposed to mean?"  That's when I get LOUD and talk all about how cheaply you can buy Wyndham contracts on Ebay   Even that didn't dissuade this one lady.  She said "I don't care.  We get paid based upon whether or not you go to the update."  Um, yeah, I'm sure that you get paid either way


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 3, 2010)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I've tried this exact tactic at the parking pass desk twice, and both times the person kept asking me "what is that supposed to mean?"  That's when I get LOUD and talk all about how cheaply you can buy Wyndham contracts on Ebay   Even that didn't dissuade this one lady.  She said "I don't care.  We get paid based upon whether or not you go to the update."  Um, yeah, I'm sure that you get paid either way



That is probably true of the "body snatchers" who get people to the sales presentation or whatever they choose to call it.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 7, 2010)

*Fear Factor or Threats*



Timeshare Von said:


> I
> 
> On this trip, however, I had no interest nor need for their "gift".



And the hassle for getting the "gift" is not worth it for me.

We went to a presentation at Bonnet Creek yesterday and took our friends with us who are seasoned timeshare presentation takers who are good at saying NO.  Even though the salesman was nice, still I can;t decide whether or not the sales tactic was Fear Factor - your points will be NO GOOD unless you buy more and transfer them all to a single contract, or Threat!  if you ever want to buy Bonnet CReek in the future, you won;t be able to as they will be all sold out.  

And, oh yes, and please buy enough points to join PR to get all the PR  perks.  You never want to buy the least # of points, always the most.

What?

What I liked the least was the personal financial questions: when I said we couldn;t buy now because of our credit card debt, they said, How much is it?   and what are your monthly expenses.  I couldn;t believe it.

We actually escaped without buying and then had a "survey" on how they did - in order to make their presentations better, they said - but that was only  leading up to a sales pitch - and a very high pressure one - for the Discovery Program.  When he started in, I said, "Oh, that's the Discovery Program, been there, done that," (and we had rescinded) and he said, it was like it but it wasn;t ,  because this one was new.  I don;t think so.

We were very happy to have had our friends there to laugh together about it later.  They thought the salesman gave us a slap in the face, degrading the points we have.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Buy Weasel Points and be clean as the driven snow*



ronandjoan said:


> We were very happy to have had our friends there to laugh together about it later.  They thought the salesman gave us a slap in the face, degrading the points we have.



Maybe I'll have to alter my tag line soon to include "Proud owner of dirty resale Wyndham Points that surprisingly work like squeaky clean Weasel sold points".  Or something like that.  

Aren't those sales Weasels something? The downturn are making them ever more desperate it seems.


----------



## jmroncamano (Jan 7, 2010)

*Wyndham in Waikiki bought us dinner*

Had the pleasure of chatting to one of Wyndhams weasels yesterday for about 70 minutes hearing about all the fab benies of owning with them. He knew we owned with Worldmark, six weeks of vacation time (really 2 weeks but). What a deal he was making us. $21k for 170k points every other year, but because he liked us we could get a special deal of only $17. After telling him 6 weeks was enough vacation time fo us he made us a even better offer of only, because we owned WM, $14 for the package. OMG are we special or what. Any way the $100 we recvd got us dinner and a bunch of laughs about the 'special offers'. :hysterical:


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm checking into Bonnet Creek tonight for the weekend on a rented reservation.  I wonder if I will still get the hassle from the body snatchers at the parking pass desk.  I'm really going to bust out the charm if I do...I cannot be bothered to do an "owner update".  Maybe I'll just make another appt. with them for the day that we check out and then not show.  That seems to be the easiest way to get them to leave me alone:annoyed:


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2010)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I wonder if I will still get the hassle from the body snatchers at the parking pass desk.  Maybe I'll just make another appt. with them for the day that we check out and then not show.  That seems to be the easiest way to get them to leave me alone:annoyed:



yes, you will and let us know what you do - sound s  like a good plan.

Andrea at the parking pass desk PROMISED 45 minutes only, tell her it wasn;t so - 1 1/2 hour


----------



## jennstall (Jan 10, 2010)

*Just did the Update at Cypress Palms*

I just got back a little while ago from doing the "update" at Cypress Palms in Kissimmee. Just in the last six months, I've done updates at Bonnet Creek in Sept. and Oceanside in November. 

Originally the Parking Pass lady was offering me some $100 gift cards to restaurants I'll never go to so I asked her what else she had. How about $75 cash? (actually, Amex gift cards). $75 for 45 minutes work is better than my standard hourly pay, so what the hell  

This was probably the easiest update I've done yet. We spent most of the time talking about Boston's Big Dig (I'm from Boston, the sales guy was curious). Then at the end he asked me what he could do for me and I said, "You can give me my $75 dollars!"  

He spent a few minutes trying to convince me that VIP was great, but he knew it was a no hoper. Especially after he'd asked me what I did for work and I told him I ran a timeshare info website that explained how people could rescind their timeshare purchases    I think his response to that was "YIKES!" :rofl: 

For the closer with the Discovery package, I just explained to him that I had no interest in ever getting additional Wyndham points as long as Wyndham nickeled and dimed us for everything. He tried to say that every timeshare was like that, but then I explained to him that I could call DVC and make 10 different reservations for one night each and not paying reservation or housekeeping fees. So that was the end of that :hysterical: 

It was kinda fun actually. I wonder if Bonnet Creek will try to get me again next month? Not sure I would do the Update there again as they were seriously hard sell, but Cypress Palms was a breeze.


----------



## lprstn (Jan 19, 2010)

*We did 'update' in Myrtle Beach & they told me they will sale leases*

We were given $50 for them to tell us that they will no longer be selling deeds.  That all the Wyndham timeshares for the newer resorts will be lease only?

How true is this?

Anyhow we told them we weren't interested.  We had more than enough points.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 19, 2010)

All the existing projects that was selling are deeded based.

But, they no longer want to build new resorts themselves.  At least not in the forseeable future.  

So assume 10 years from now, if they continue it, they will have collect all the old deed, repack them, and sell them.  These will not be deed type, it will be the club type.  That is the Club Access they are selling.  It will be close to WM model.  

Jya-Ning


----------

